# S7-400 Kommunikations-Fehler (Profibus)



## ugums (10 März 2008)

Ich bin neu hier und seit kurzem bei dem Thema S7-400. Habe einen sehr komischen Phenomen mit Profibus-Kommunikation. Bitte um eure Hilfe.

CPU 416-3
Profibus mit mehr als 20 Slaves

Es kommen hunderte von Kommunikations-Fehlern am Tag. Meistens von einem Teilnehmer, aber ab und zu auch von ein paar anderen. Seitens CPU leuchtet die rote LED "EXTF" und die "BUS2F" blinkt. Die Störung geht aber von alleine weg (s. unten)

Diagnosepuffer regisrtiert Ereignisse:
"Dezentrale Peripherie: Station Ausfall", dann mehrere Einträge mit "Peripherie-Zugrifsfehler..."
und nach ein paar Millisekunden "Station Wiederkehr"
und so mehrmals pro Sekunde

Am Slave (IM151-1) blinkt die rote "BF" und dabei auch alle LEDs für E/A (Baugruppenzustand im Moment: "Baugruppe nicht vorhanden"). 

Ich werde verrückt, die Störungen kommen und gehen abhängig von ein paar Eingängen oder Ausgängen. Das Komische ist dabei, wenn z.B. drei bestimmte Eingänge belegt sind (am Slave, der am meisten ausfällt - ist im Bedienpult installiert), gehen die entsprechenden Lampen (Ausgängen) aus und in dem Moment beginnt das Spinnen: der Bus-Fehler ist da. Ist einer von diesen Eingängen nicht mehr belegt, geht die Störung von sich selbst weg, alles ist wieder i.O. Sogar ein einfacher Lampentest hilft auch! D.h., mit dem Taster werden alle Lampen-Ausgänge am Pult gesetzt. 

Ich weiß nicht, wo ich suchen soll. Das Slave-Modul wurde schon ausgetauscht, die E/A-Module auch, nur Baugruppenträger nicht. Und warum fallen dann die anderen aus (aber nur sehr selten)? Das Programm habe ich in den letzten Tagen etwas geändert, aber bei der Änderung ging es nur um eine zusätzliche Abfrage der Eingänge, nichts größeres. Die Konfiguration blieb unverändert.

Hat jemand eine Tipp für mich??? Kann ich irgendwie die Profibus-Schnittstelle unabhängig von der CPU reseten?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 März 2008)

Für mich sieht das auf den ersten Blick so aus, als hättest du ein Problem mit der Spannungs-Versorgung bei dem Slave (Lampentest). Hast du das schon mal gecheckt ?
Wo sitzt der besagte Slave in der Kette deiner DP-Slaves ? Ziemlich am Ende ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## ugums (10 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das auf den ersten Blick so aus, als hättest du ein Problem mit der Spannungs-Versorgung bei dem Slave (Lampentest). Hast du das schon mal gecheckt ?
> Wo sitzt der besagte Slave in der Kette deiner DP-Slaves ? Ziemlich am Ende ?
> 
> Gruß
> LL


 
Danke, Larry Laffer!

Die Spannungs-Versorgung haben wir kontrolliert, sieht ok aus. Ohne Lampentest sind nur einige Ausgänge gesetzt, und nur dann beginnt es, nicht umgekehrt.

Der Slave sitzt nicht ganz am Ende, es gibt noch ein paar hinter ihm, die zuverlässig funktionieren. 
Sagte ich doch - es ist sehr komisch...


----------



## marlob (10 März 2008)

ugums schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiß nicht, wo ich suchen soll. Das Slave-Modul wurde schon ausgetauscht, die E/A-Module auch, nur Baugruppenträger nicht. Und warum fallen dann die anderen aus (aber nur sehr selten)? ...


So ein ähnliches Phänomen hatte ich auch mal mit einem defekten Baugruppenträger. Also ich würde den auch mal tauschen.


----------



## RaiKa (10 März 2008)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft es, den Busanschlußstecker zu wechseln?
Könnte es ein Abschlußwiderstandproblem sein?

Gruß
raika


----------



## ugums (10 März 2008)

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Momentan muss die Anlage produzieren, später werden wir versuchen den Baugruppenträger und Profibusstecker zu checken/tauschen. 
Kann so was auch andere Teilnehmer beeinflussen? Wie schon erwähnt, sehr selten, aber bei einigen anderen Slaves meldet die CPU auch Kommunikations-Fehler...


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 März 2008)

Sind die PB-Stationen, die auch ausfallen, alle hinter der besagten Station ?

Wie groß ist der Summenstrom deiner Ausgangskarte bei der "bösen" PB-Station ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 März 2008)

Der ausfallende Teilnehmer muss nicht automatisch der mit dem Fehler sein.... Check mal ALLE Stecker und schau dir die Abschlusswiderstände genau an.

Ist die Verkabelung in jeden Stecker ok ?
Sind die Abschlusswiderstände wirklich eingeschaltet ? 
Evtl. mal nen Abschlusstecker tauschen. Vielleicht ist der Wdst. kaputt 

Du schreibst mit mehr als 20 Slaves. Wie viele mehr ? Ab 25 sollte man einen Repeater einbauen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 März 2008)

Hallo,

in was für einer Umgebung läuft die Anlage denn? Sind in der Nähe villeicht Anlagen, die hochfrequente Strahlung aussenden (könnten) ?
Wenn das so ist, kannst Du dich dumm und dämlich suchen. Ist mir selber schon etliche Male passiert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 März 2008)

... dann setze ich bei Lipperlandstern noch einen drauf ...
Wie sieht es mit der Leitungslänge und der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit aus ...?

@Axel: Die Sache mit dem Lampentest macht mich stutzig ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 März 2008)

@Ralf

Er schreibt aber das es bei Lampentest keine Probleme gibt. Ich hab auch manchmal solche Probleme und meist ist es ein schlecht verkabelter Stecker oder ein Problem mit dem Abschlußwiderstand. 

Und wie gesagt.. da wo es ausfällt ist selten der Fehler....

Bin gespannt was es am Ende wirklich ist......


----------



## vladi (10 März 2008)

*DP Störungen*

Hi,
und, wenn möglich, runter mit dem DP Speed(1, 2 Stufen), und dann checken. Dann sieht man, ob das die Ursache war.

V.


----------



## Approx (10 März 2008)

Bei >20 Teilnehmern lohnt sich sicher auch der Einsatz von Diagnose-Repeatern. Damit kann man bequem den Bus segmentieren und hat die Möglichkeit, die Topologie (Leitungslänge, Teillängen usw.) ermitteln zu lassen. Die Repeater sind zwar etwas teuer, aber haben sich (bei uns) schon bewährt. Das Tollste: So ein Repeater zeigt im Fehlerfall an, wo es kneift! (Busabschluß, Schirm ect.)

Die Info hilft jetzt zwar nicht weiter, aber für die Zukunft sollte es eine Überlegung wert sein.

Meine Einschätzung zum aktuellen Fall: Bei so vielen Teilnehmern ist die Buslänge des Segmentes (ohne Repeater) warscheinlich am Limit. Wenn der Fehler bei herabgesetzter Busgeschwindigkeit weg ist, dann sogar mit ziemlicher Sicherheit...

Gruß Approx


----------



## ugums (12 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen und vielen Dank für Eure Ideen! 

Sorry für Verzögerungen, ich musste mich mit anderen Sachen beschäftigen.

Der Fehler ist immer noch nicht behoben. Ich versuche es noch mal zusammenzufassen.

Die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ist 6Mbit/s.
Im Diagnosepuffer sieht man zwar bei der Störung, dass der Slave fällt aus und wiederkehrt mehrmals pro Sekunde, Ausfall-Zeit beträgt etwa 50-100ms. Die rote BF-Led an der Station ET200S mit Ausgängen blinken dabei sehr schnell und sporadisch. Wenn ein paar bestimmte Eingänge gesetzt sind, ist es weg. Ab und zu beginnen auch andere Teilnehmer zu spinnen. Die auch ganz nah zu der SPS sind, also, nicht hinter der besagten Station.

Wir haben ein Profibus-Tester von Indusol geholt und gemessen alles was der kann. Alles war ok, leider ist dabei die Störung nicht aufgetreten, und selbst wenn die käme, wäre sie vielleicht nicht erfasst, da die Teilnehmer mit gewissem Zeit-Intervall zyklisch abgefragt werden.

In der Profibus-Konfiguration gibt es zwei Repeater und 36 Slaves insgesamt, davon 20 sitzen hinter einem Repeater. Baugruppenträger wurde noch nicht ausgetauscht, die Stecker mit Kabeln scheinen i.O. zu sein, da bin ich aber noch nicht ganz sicher.

In der Konfiguration habe ich eine Unstimmigkeit entdeckt, einige installierte Module ET200S unterscheiden sich in der Typ-Bezeichnung von dennen in der Konfiguration. Z.B. steht da 6ES7 151-1AA04 statt 6ES7 151-1AA03. Die wurden laut Elektriker schon mehrmals ausgetauscht und alles hat funktioniert. 

Wir versuchen morgen noch die Kabel zu überprüfen. Und eventuell die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit etwas runterzusetzen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 März 2008)

... das mit der Modul-Nummer ist nicht so Klasse, aber daran sollte es nicht liegen. Vielleicht wäre es aber trotzdem praktisch, beim nächsten Anlagen-Stillstand, die Konfiguration mal zu begradigen ...

Wie lang ist denn dein längstes Segment im PB ? 
6 MBit erscheint mir (aus dem Bauch heraus) etwas hoch ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## MW (15 März 2008)

ugums schrieb:


> Baugruppenträger wurde noch nicht ausgetauscht, die Stecker mit Kabeln scheinen i.O. zu sein, da bin ich aber noch nicht ganz sicher.


 
Ich würde mal die Baugruppenträger tauschen, ich hab schon ähnliche fälle gesehen, wo durch vibrationen usw. sporadisch ein kontaktfehler aufgetretten ist, was auch einen kurzzeitigen ausfall verursachte.


----------



## oOSnugglezOo (21 Oktober 2008)

Weiß jemand wie die Geschichte aus geht?


----------

